# Как установить все зависимости пакета без самого пакета?

## Einstok_Fair

Есть .ebuild-файл, который не устанавливается.

Есть возможность собрать все его зависимости (собственно, я их собрал на другой машине).

Какую команду надо выполнить, чтобы все зависимости пакета установились в бинарном виде (-GK),

но при этом не добавлялись в @world и не происходила установка самого пакета?

----------

## Pinkbyte

--onlydeps, не?

----------

